# SPDs on Road, Flats on MTB



## Ootini (19 Mar 2015)

Is this normal? I've got single side spd pedals on both my road bike and my MTB, however I'm much more comfortable in flast on the MTB. Especially when it gets lumpy / slippy. Are there any other "dual discipline" cyclists on here who go clipless on the road but on flats when off road?


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2015)

Yeah me. Grippy pedals and boots on the mtn bike. That way if I come to a sudden dead halt in a mud pool, I don't fall sideways into it. I may or may not have heard this happen to someone


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> Is this normal? I've got single side spd pedals on both my road bike and my MTB, however I'm much more comfortable in flast on the MTB. Especially when it gets lumpy / slippy. Are there any other "dual discipline" cyclists on here who go clipless on the road but on flats when off road?


Not being a trail centre hound my off-road sketchy riding on the mtb only ever comprises a small % of any mtb ride, such that I prefer to clip out on the sketchy bits and stand on the platform and clip in the rest of the time.

If you ride sketchy a lot, fair play, flats have their place.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Yeah me. Grippy pedals and boots on the mtn bike. That way if I come to a sudden dead halt in a mud pool, I don't fall sideways into it. I may or may not have heard this happen to someone


If you come to a dead halt in said muddy pool why don't you clip out and put a foot down?


----------



## Ootini (19 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If you come to a dead halt in said muddy pool why don't you clip out and put a foot down?



I thought that too, but then on my last ride I plunged in to a puddle much deeper than expected which bottomed out the forks and stopped me dead with absolutely no warning. I'd have no hope trying to unclip and get a foot down that fast.


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If you come to a dead halt in said muddy pool why don't you clip out and put a foot down?


It went sideways and the key word is sudden. I also discovered I'm far less adept with my right foot than my left.


----------



## Ootini (19 Mar 2015)

When it comes to grippy pedals there seems to be a massive gap between cheap and expensive. SPDs kind of make sense as you're buying a "mechanism", where as a flat is a flat isn't it? Why are some £100+


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> It went sideways and the key word is sudden. I also discovered I'm far less adept with my right foot than my left.


I will not tempt the spud-gods by debating the speed at which one can unclip, nor will I discount the fact that sometimes, no matter how long you have, you just can't unclip. 

But then I've put a foot down in a muddy pool before now only to discover the bike was standing in the (relatively) shallow bit and terra firma is some way below me and I'm falling over "splash" any way.


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> When it comes to grippy pedals there seems to be a massive gap between cheap and expensive. SPDs kind of make sense as you're buying a "mechanism", where as a flat is a flat isn't it? Why are some £100+


Weight and quality. My cheap Wellgo's are heavier than some other DMR pedals and far less smooth. They are also chunkier and uglier than the DMR's. I think the DMR's are V12's, so not the most expensive ones.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2015)

I like being clipped in on the slimy stuff. Several techniques you can't pull off on flats. But it ain't for everyone.

Go with whatever works for you, screw the self appointed fashionista.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> When it comes to grippy pedals there seems to be a massive gap between cheap and expensive. SPDs kind of make sense as you're buying a "mechanism", where as a flat is a flat isn't it? Why are some £100+


Quality of manufacture. Where they are made and who makes 'em. Quality of bearings and spindle, seals, etc. Quality of anodising is anodising is your thing. Funky design. Ability to rebuild. Replacability of studs. What the market will bear. Et cetera.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2015)

You missed off greed of the retailer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> I thought that too, but then on my last ride I plunged in to a puddle much deeper than expected which bottomed out the forks and stopped me dead with absolutely no warning. I'd have no hope trying to unclip and get a foot down that fast.


In those circumstances odds are you're going down anyway. 

And dare I suggest approaching water hazards, of depths unplumbed, in a more cautious manner?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> You missed off greed of the retailer.


Et cetera?


----------



## Ootini (19 Mar 2015)

The current pedals are nasty single sided wellgo copies. Cost me a fiver. I'm thinking for the wider spikier MTB flats the NukeProof Electrons look like good value.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Mar 2015)

Can't ride off road without SPD or more recently Time. I just don't feel secure and therefore not safe. I have ridden clipped in since 1991 and couldn't be doing with changing now.

On the road, I have just about switched fully to Time pedals now.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Mar 2015)

Yep


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> Is this normal? I've got single side spd pedals on both my road bike and my MTB, however I'm much more comfortable in flast on the MTB. Especially when it gets lumpy / slippy. Are there any other "dual discipline" cyclists on here who go clipless on the road but on flats when off road?


Same for me. Clipped in on the road, flats off-road.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Mar 2015)

Single sided SPDs on the road (A600) and BMX SPD platforms off road (M647)


----------



## razer17 (19 Mar 2015)

I run a double sided pedal on my roadie. I like not having to use my cycling shoes if I'm just popping out or something. I clip in most of the time though. And I run flats on my MTB. I need to get some better pedals for my new bike, because my current ones are awful.


----------



## Motozulu (19 Mar 2015)

Started with SPD's and have this year started using flats, must admit I prefer flats, the SPD's are now on the S/S rigid MTB. Don't have a road bike and in the summer I'll probably use the SPD's more, but while it's so slippy - flats are best off road.


----------



## Piemaster (19 Mar 2015)

Flats will be staying on the mtb.
The longtail utility bike has single sided pedals, whether I use the spds depends on how far I'm going and if it's worth getting the shoes out.
Road bike double sided spd. (not spd-sl !! )

Think that makes me Mr.Average


----------



## I like Skol (19 Mar 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Can't ride off road without SPD or more recently Time. I just don't feel secure and therefore not safe. I have ridden clipped in since 1991 and couldn't be doing with changing now.


Me too. I ride SPD on all my bikes and I would feel in danger and out of control if I rode flats for a proper MTB ride. The amount of control it gives me when hoiking the bike around the technical stuff is reassuring. I guess a lot of the confidence when using SPDs comes from having great balance, I don't have to instantly put my foot down when I come to a stop.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Mar 2015)

I'm spd-sl and spd on my road bike and single speed, and flats for the full susser. My shins have the scars and dents from years of DMR V8&12's pins abuse to prove it . Despite this I still prefer flats for the mtb riding I do, which is more all mountain, trail centre, urban assault *cringe* than spinny, racy, not jumpy or technical XC, where I'd chose spd's. I prefer the bigger platform for landing jumps, and its easier to fling a leg out quickly for last minute balance changes or styling it like a boss with platforms.

And of course in mtb sometimes you just need to get off quick to avoid that rapidly approaching tree/fence/(insert personal nightmare of choice here) 

Also despite never having had any, part of my mind can't stop thinking of various bone snapping, teeth smashing, knee tearing clipped in crash scenarios that further put me off, but that probably says more about me than the pedals


----------



## Motozulu (19 Mar 2015)

Get the right shoes and flat pedals and it's as near as damn it being clipped in anyway - just with the luxury of being able to dab when you need it!


----------



## mcshroom (19 Mar 2015)

SPDs on road and off for me. Then again my MTBing is mainly XC bridleway stuff rather than trail centres or downhill.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2015)

Get some saint pedals there superb and have long and short pins for more manly leg gashes..
seriously good pedal.

I like spd and flats, depends where im going as to what I fit

www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-saint-mx80-flat-pedals/rp-prod82557


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Get the right shoes and flat pedals and it's as near as damn it being clipped in anyway - just with the luxury of being able to dab when you need it!


Get the right shoes and clipless pedals and set 'em up properly and it's as near as damn it being on flats anyway - still with the luxury of being able to dab when you need it


----------



## Motozulu (20 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Get the right shoes and clipless pedals and set 'em up properly and it's as near as damn it being on flats anyway - still with the luxury of being able to dab when you need it



You're talking to someone who started out on spuds  for XC and bimbles I agree entirely - spuds.

As I've got a (bit) quicker and more daring though even on the loosest setting I cannot get my feet clear in time for an effective dab and even if I did, getting them back in with the next feature fast looming can be near disastrous!

XC/fire road climbs=SPDs
Anything gnarlier than above=V12's and Tevas.

Close thread.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2015)

Motozulu said:


> You're talking to someone who started out on spuds  for XC and bimbles I agree entirely - spuds.
> 
> As I've got a (bit) quicker and more daring though even on the loosest setting I cannot get my feet clear in time for an effective dab and even if I did, getting them back in with the next feature fast looming can be near disastrous!
> 
> ...


Each to their own. Of course you MUST be a faster rider than I ever was/am on the gnarl. And I am a mere XC bimbler and always have been. Those are the only possible explanations.


----------



## Jody (20 Mar 2015)

Almost always use SPD's regardless of where we are riding. Although I am equally as comfortable using flats.



meta lon said:


> Get some saint pedals there superb and have long and short pins for more manly leg gashes..
> seriously good pedal.



They probably can't beat my old flats for manly gashes. I have many a scar in my shins to prove.


----------



## Motozulu (20 Mar 2015)

Yes, very good and I'm sure you know I never implied that at all.

I obviously meant as I'VE got faster. My fast could very well be your slow.

Still, never mind, you got to be all ironic on the interweb so job's a good 'un!


----------



## Cubist (20 Mar 2015)

Depends on mood. Any distance and mixed terrain and it's XT trail pedals, either bike. Playing in the quarry and it's Nanotech thrupins and Five Tens


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Mar 2015)

Jody said:


> They probably can't beat my old flats for manly gashes. I have many a scar in my shins to prove.



I like the look of those 

I`v recently had some Conspiracy VP458 put on my mtb. They`re big scary buggers I can tell you, but provide fantastic grip.





The bloke at my LBS that put them on said "you`ll know if they come back at you"


----------



## Cubist (21 Mar 2015)

Jody said:


> Almost always use SPD's regardless of where we are riding. Although I am equally as comfortable using flats.
> 
> 
> 
> They probably can't beat my old flats for manly gashes. I have many a scar in my shins to prove.


They don't look very precise. Nanotech Thrupins leave a much neater pattern


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2015)

Cubist said:


> They don't look very precise. Nanotech Thrupins leave a much neater pattern




Lol now thats foooking He Man, mine are whimp scars compared to that!!, theyare good at removing and slicing skin


----------



## Venod (21 Mar 2015)

Double sided SPD on the road and on the MTB for me, I experimented with flats but couldn't do with the random foot slip & bouncing feet off the pedals, I do have the spd's on the MTB set slacker than the road bike though.


----------



## Motozulu (21 Mar 2015)

When I started on flats I also nearly gave up cos of the bouncing feet. Stick at it - it ain't the flats it's you! once your technique improves it won't happen again. Remember - heels down and light hands - heavy feet! once you get that nailed it's a piece of piss!


----------



## Venod (21 Mar 2015)

Motozulu said:


> When I started on flats I also nearly gave up cos of the bouncing feet. Stick at it - it ain't the flats it's you! once your technique improves it won't happen again. Remember - heels down and light hands - heavy feet! once you get that nailed it's a piece of piss!



It is the flats, my feet don't bounce at all with SPD's and I am quite happy with them in all situations and no new tecnique to learn.


----------



## Cubist (22 Mar 2015)

meta lon said:


> Lol now thats foooking He Man, mine are whimp scars compared to that!!, theyare good at removing and slicing skin


I can only attribute the geometrical pattern of pinholes to the Nanotechs though. The rest of the scarring is down to using my leg to write off a Metro that pulled out in front of my ZXR750 .....


----------



## Motozulu (22 Mar 2015)

Fair enough Afnug - so basically you don't want to use flats then. If I can master them any bugger can - but if you are happy on spuds then that's fine. Speaking for myself it's good to be able to use either, as both have merits and disadvantages over each other, so depending on what riding I am doing, it's good to have a choice.


----------



## Mike! (25 Mar 2015)

I prefer being clipped in on both road and MTB but I use flats on the MTB as it also carries out family riding and pub duties :-)


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> I like the look of those
> 
> I`v recently had some Conspiracy VP458 put on my mtb. They`re big scary buggers I can tell you, but provide fantastic grip.
> 
> ...


My son had some of them on his trial bike.






I took 'em off after that and went to pinned.


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> My son had some of them on his trial bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Motozulu (26 Mar 2015)

Pins are bad enough! those things look like feckin bear traps!!


----------



## Ciar (27 Mar 2015)

I personally ride clipped in on my commuter and always ride flats MTB as i do ride all types of terrain on the MTB from tame to hairy  personal preference i might one day brave clips on the MTB but for now happy to keep to the flats.


----------

